# new procedure for rentista visa



## merlinthecat (Oct 26, 2011)

Hey everyone,

What is the vibe on the new immigration rules?

Thinking of coming on down on (what was) an FM3 rentista. Do you think the rules are going to be largely the same - ie show about $1200US into a personal bank account for minimum of 3 months and just complete the paperwork?

I understand that with the new method this paperwork has to go to consulate in London or wherever now instead of being done while you are in Mexico on an FMM tourist thing.

Can you still send the paperwork to London and wait for their decision before going back to get the visa and re-entering to Mexico?

One last question - the bank statements showing income - can they be in an overseas bank account in any denomination, so long as it converts to the required minimum? I guess so, just double checking.

Any recommendations for a local expert to help with the process?

Thanks!

Merlin.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

merlinthecat said:


> Thinking of coming on down on (what was) an FM3 rentista. Do you think the rules are going to be largely the same - ie show about $1200US into a personal bank account for minimum of 3 months and just complete the paperwork?


 No one really knows yet. Until they implement the new rules it is just speculation.



> I understand that with the new method this paperwork has to go to consulate in London or wherever now instead of being done while you are in Mexico on an FMM tourist thing.


??? Never heard of Mexico sending paperwork to a foreign country. It has been possible to do some of the paperwork at a Mexican consulate before coming to Mexico. But it is easiest to just come on a tourist permit and get a visa while in Mexico.



> Can you still send the paperwork to London and wait for their decision before going back to get the visa and re-entering to Mexico?


???



> One last question - the bank statements showing income - can they be in an overseas bank account in any denomination, so long as it converts to the required minimum? I guess so, just double checking.


No personal experience with this.



> Any recommendations for a local expert to help with the process?


Can't help you there. It is pretty straightforward to do it yourself, even with minimal spanish skills.


----------

